# Manual Transmission problem again!



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Idk how its the clutch though. Its not slipping or anything. The noise is when its in gear and engaged. Pushing the clutch in and out doesn't change the noise at all.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

At 97,000 miles it could be time to replace the clutch. If it's actually the transmission that's still covered under the PowerTrain warranty. What are your symptoms?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> Idk how its the clutch though. Its not slipping or anything. The noise is when its in gear and engaged. Pushing the clutch in and out doesn't change the noise at all.


What failed on your previous two transmissions? Also, do you have the noise when the shift is in neutral with your foot off the clutch?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

...what kind of noise...?


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

It grinds in gear not when shifting but when the car is moving . and it only does it cold. In 2nd 3rd and 4th under 35 mph. Once I drive it around it stops and won't do it again till it sits. Just like last time it was replaced. Nothing stops it. Shifting or pushing the clutch in and out. It just does it when it wants when its cold then stops


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this a case where the squeaky wheel needs the grease. Check with XtremeRevolution to put some Amsoil in it. 

With mine, have to lubricate the linkage under the hood about every three months, tempted to put some zerk fittings on it. I use Liquid Wrench, WD-40 doesn't work very well. Makes shifting a lot easier. 

Changing a clutch was about a two hour job on RWD vehicles, a really big pain on transaxles and one job I can't do by myself, haven't figured out how to be on top and the bottom of the vehicle at the same time. Takes more like a weekend.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I don't understand? I don't think its anything needing grease. It grinds like a vibration noise in gear not like grinding gears wwn shifting. Its the weirdest noise ever. Not when shifting or anything. I have amsoil in it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Hard to say, hub bearings or CV joints can behave this way, both are limited lubricated and that grease dries up over time.

How does it behave in low gear, slow with the steering wheel against the stop for a tight corner, like in a parking lot.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Its the transmission. I'm almost 100% sure. Same noise same thing last time. Replaced transmission, noise went away for 40,000 miles. Noise is back. Same noise. I'm just hoping they don't find my clutch is bad too. At only 97000 miles


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Yeah it makes a scraping noise when turning. But I think that's unrelated. Because two different noises.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

That's my rotors and stuff. But that's minor lol


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For some use to paying around ten bucks for the disc, pressure plate and throwout bearing, Cruze wants over 500 bucks for the same parts. Talk about sticker shock. But with the transaxle removed, labor should be next to nothing. 

These are gmpartsdirect prices, dealer will stick on another 30%. Think about this every time I ease out the clutch, nice and easy with little gas in 1st gear where the most wear occurs. If someone behind me honks their horn, tell them to blow it out the other end.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I wonder if they would use my parts if I ordered them. Rockauto has a kit for $124. I'm sure the dealer is going to want a boat load for the same parts. Greedy


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

If possible, record a video of the noise. Guessing noises over the internet is next to impossible otherwise.

Just my opinion, but if this truly is the same noise as before and the transmission was replaced (twice?) then I doubt it's the clutch, but instead (1) someone not installing things correctly, (2) something related to the transmission but not the transmission itself causing it to go bad (either on the car or the driver), or (3) stroke of bad luck with transmissions.

I have ~80k on my manual and have not had a single issue. I changed the fluid once with red line, and have no cold starting issues. Bad cold shifting issues are usually the fluid's fault. Could possibly not have had enough fluid or the wrong kind each time.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Update. Its the transmission again. They are replacing it under the powertrain. Hopefully they warranty this one again. Since I go through them like water haha


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> Update. Its the transmission again. They are replacing it under the powertrain. Hopefully they warranty this one again. Since I go through them like water haha


Something's out of alignment. You shouldn't be going through transmissions like this. While the dealership has your car see if they can figure out what's causing your transmission failures.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Something's out of alignment. You shouldn't be going through transmissions like this. While the dealership has your car see if they can figure out what's causing your transmission failures.


Originally when mine was going to get dissected, they just marked it as internal failure and tossed another one in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Originally when mine was going to get dissected, they just marked it as internal failure and tossed another one in.


For a single failure I agree. OP is going on his third or fourth transmission in less than 100,000 miles. Time to look for an external factor causing these failures and the only one I can think of is alignment of the drive train.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Yeah I'm starting to think that as well. Same thing with my 5 water pumps? Yeah I'll have to ask them. This doesn't seem right. I just hope they better warranty this one


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

What happened to.yours?


----------



## Handles (Oct 8, 2012)

I know that sound. Mine was replaced at 55K. You should be covered by GM. If bought new, look into lemon law for your particular car.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

its 4 times in NY. they are only warrantying the new tranny for one year 12 thousand miles. Which is BS i think.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

My new tranny has terrible gear rattle Neutral. And a slight clutch pedal vibration? Is this normal?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> My new tranny has terrible gear rattle Neutral. And a slight clutch pedal vibration? Is this normal?


No.


----------



## Venegas46 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have a 2015 Cruze L, also with a MT, so far i am around 10k miles, i am almost thinking of going into preventative maintenance. So what caused the failure of the first 5 water pumps!


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I didn't think so. I better call them back then. as soon as i push the clutch in a little ways its quiet as quiet, but clutch engaged in neutral its really loud.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I have no idea, they just tell me it started leaking and throw a new on at it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Venegas46 said:


> I have a 2015 Cruze L, also with a MT, so far i am around 10k miles, i am almost thinking of going into preventative maintenance. So what caused the failure of the first 5 water pumps!


You have a 1.8 liter engine. The 1.8s (LS and L) haven't had the problems with the water pumps the 1.4T engine models (LT, ECO, LTZ) have had.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

obermd, does your cruze have any "neutral rollover noise" at all? I really don't think it was this bad before. what do you think could be the problem with it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> I didn't think so. I better call them back then. as soon as i push the clutch in a little ways its quiet as quiet, but clutch engaged in neutral its really loud.


Bad throw out bearing


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> obermd, does your cruze have any "neutral rollover noise" at all? I really don't think it was this bad before. what do you think could be the problem with it?


My ECO MT is extremely quiet when idling and the clutch in or clutch out with gear shift in neutral. If I put the windows down the only sound I get is tires on the road if the car is moving. My shift linkages are loud and always have been.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> My ECO MT is extremely quiet when idling and the clutch in or clutch out with gear shift in neutral. If I put the windows down the only sound I get is tires on the road if the car is moving. My shift linkages are loud and always have been.


+1 Mine is the exact same.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

took it down to the dealership to check, they said I def, have something going on. They keep blaming it on the clutch, which they told me was fine when I had the transmission replaced. I don't think thats it, how is the throw out bearing making noise with out pressing the clutch? Ive always heard them WHINE when pushing in the pedal, when its bad. this is just a rattle, like a terrible "neutral idle gear noise" and If this was not a problem at all before I had the trans replaced, iI don't see how replacing the tranny, can cause a new worn part.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bad bearing in the new transmission or a symptom of your underlying problem. Personally I don't think the drive train in your car is aligned properly - you're burning through too many transmissions.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

well, my first one was bad at 19,000, which is when they replaced. I had the problem at like 5-6000 but it was a fight to get them to change it, then this one went to 97,000 miles, and same noise. Now a totally different noise. which I driven cars with bad clutches and bad throwout bearings before, this doesn't not seem at all like either, no slippage, and no Whining at all during shifting, all when idling or driving in 1st gear.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> took it down to the dealership to check, they said I def, have something going on. They keep blaming it on the clutch, which they told me was fine when I had the transmission replaced. I don't think thats it, how is the throw out bearing making noise with out pressing the clutch? Ive always heard them WHINE when pushing in the pedal, when its bad. this is just a rattle, like a terrible "neutral idle gear noise" and If this was not a problem at all before I had the trans replaced, iI don't see how replacing the tranny, can cause a new worn part.


TOB usually makes noise with clutch pedal out and in neutral and shuts up when it's depressed.

I've heard both a rattle (most common) and this kind of noise.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Start your car. 
-Roll up the windows, turn the radio off, and turn the blower motorfor the AC/heateroff.
-put the car into neutral, and press in the clutch
---- if you hear the noise now, it is the THROWOUT BEARING. If you release the clutch, the noise should go away

The reason it makes the noise like this is because when you have your foot off the clutch, the throwout bearingis not spinning, and it has no force on it. But when you push the clutch in, the throwout bearingforces the fingers on the pressure platein, causing the clutch to release. The bearing is spinning however fast the motor is turning at this time. So if the bearing is bad, it will make noise.

This is how to diagnose it.....
-Start your car. 
-Roll up the windows, turn the radio off, and turn the blower motorfor the AC/heateroff.
-put the car into neutral, and take your foot off the clutch pedal
---- if you hear the noise now, it is the INPUT SHAFT BEARING. if you press in the clutch, the noise should go away.


and another from a Honda Tech

clutch let out and making noise - ISB
clutch pushed in and making noise - TOB

I don't mean to question you, really, its just I don't see how replacing a transmission can cause the throwout bearing to become bad?

I have a video of the noise uploading as well, my upload speed is slow today, Ill post it alittle later


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Actually, I'm thinking an input shaft bearing along with your other trouble makes sense. They kinda sound like a bunch of plastic marbles rattling around (pretty common on Hondas), and yeah, they will do it when the transmission's just spinning freely. Like obermd said, something must not be lined up right in your car (bad mounts???)...very odd for it to blow through that many transmissions.

Both bearings CAN make noises when just idling in neutral, though. It has just been my experience (only on 2 cars) that I've had TOB's do it.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder if the problem could be the dual mass flywheel? 

Maybe I missed it, but what have they replaced when they replaced the transmission? Did they reuse the old clutch, pressure plate, TOB and flywheel? Everything except the clutch is covered under powertrain, IIRC.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Just the transmission I believe. It does sound like marbles on there. Especially against a building. I think I deserve a rental for all this BS lol I'm not sure though they prolly will make me sign the paper for another 400 bucks to diagnose which is bull crap they fixed my other problem. This is a new problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Only the transmission. The flywheel, pressure plate, and clutch pads are left untouched.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

So no new throwout bearings? Is it just the clutch it self not covered or the bearings as well?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Your description of sounds like marbles makes me think it's a broken spring on the flywheel. Really, I don't think we will know for sure until disassembly.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

I can hear it in first gear too, coming and going.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)




----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

how the heck do you make the video play right on here?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

There are some odd issues with the sound in the video, it keeps coming in and out. Maybe hand placement over the microphone?

That said, it definitely didn't sound like TOB to me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> So no new throwout bearings? Is it just the clutch it self not covered or the bearings as well?


The throwout bearings are part of the transmission assembly.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

unitednations191 said:


> What happened to.yours?


Gearing noise that got loud at 20 or so mph windows down and 70 mph couldn't be drowned out on the freeway with music. 

I went Amsoil but that was after 3 axle swaps in 23k miles of unknown fluid levels.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

The sound isn't messed up once you see my foot. That's just the complete change of sound from the car. Before that yes my finger may of hit the mic. I'll try to do a better video. Either way I'll find out what it is. But guesses will be great to see who's right. Its getting worse. Driving against a building in first it rattles like ball bearings in a soup can


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

https://youtu.be/t3Bvhx289Fg


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

it was the flywheel, and they replaced the clutch, 730 bucks


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

unitednations191 said:


> it was the flywheel, and they replaced the clutch, 730 bucks


Was the flywheel covered? It should have been as it's not a "wear" part. Why did they replace the clutch?


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

Yes flywheel was covered. Clutch I have no idea. Prolly for the 700 bucks.


----------



## unitednations191 (May 2, 2014)

well, noise is still there, just not all the time, I can play with the clutch to get it to go away. Back to the dealer next week. Chevy customer service on here, is not existent anymore either. car gone for a month in the last two months and no rental or nothing.


----------

